# Your Top Albums Ever



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tom Waits - Blood Money
Tom Waits - Real Gone
Lips - Soft Bulletin
Radiohead - King of Limbs
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
Miles Davis - In A Silent Way
Miles Davis - Jack Johnson
Frank Zappa - Jazz From Hell
Frank Zappa - Sleep Dirt
Frank Zappa - Waka/Jawaka
Charles Mingus - Black Saint/Sinner Lady


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kate Bush - Hounds of love
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
Genesis - Selling England by the pound
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
Tori Amos - Scarlet's walk
Dire Straits - Love over gold
Genesis - A trick of the tail
Steven Wilson - The raven that refused to sing (and other stories)
Peter Gabriel - So
Paul Simon - Graceland

(in order from 1 to 10, by the way)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Kate Bush - Hounds of love
> Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
> Genesis - Selling England by the pound
> Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
> ...


Nice list, I added a few more to mine. (Zappa)


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Weather report: 8:30
Joni Mitchell: Shadows & light
Joni Mitchell: Mingus
Charles Mingus: The black saint and the sinner lady
Stan Kenton: Innovations orchestra
Duke Ellington: Suites 1968-1970 (River suite), Money jungle, and his mother called him Bill
Sinatra & Basie: Live at the Sands
Miles: Birth of the cool, Complete concert 1964, Bitches Brew, Aura
Snarky puppy: Culcha Vulcha
Cory Henry: Revival
Oscar Peterson & NHOP: Digital at Montreux
Return to Forever: live complete concert (guilty pleasure)
Amon Tobin: Permutation ('Escape')
Jimi Hendrix: Electric ladyland
Zappa; Uncle Meat, You can't do that ...vol II (Helsinki)
Dr Dre: the chronic
DJ Jazzy Jeff: The Magnificent
Main Source: Breaking atoms
Beasty Boys: Paul's boutique
De la Soul: 3 feet high and rising
DJ Shadow: Endtroducing..
King Crimson: Discipline
Tom Waits: Swordfishtrombones, Nighthawks at the diner
Beach Boys: Pet Sounds
Paul Simon: Graceland
Radiohead: OK Computer
Joe Lovano & Michel Petrucciani: From the soul
Dylan: Desire
Stones: Black & Blue
Beatles: Abbey Road
Johnny Cash: @ Folsom Prison, American Recordings
June Carter Cash: Wildwood Flower 
John Zorn: New traditions in east Asian bar bands


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No order:

Paul Simon: Graceland
Joan Osborne: Relish
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin I
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin III
Bruce Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town
Janelle Monàe: The ArchAndroid 
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
Maria McKee: You Gotta Sin to be Saved
PJ Harvey: Let England Shake
PJ Harvey: Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea
PJ Harvey: To Bring You My Love
Mother Love Bone: Apple
The Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced
The Doors: The Doors
Genesis: Selling England by the Pound 
Genesis: Foxtrot
U2: Rattle and Hum
Rolling Stones: Sticky Fingers

So Many More.....


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Joy Division - Closer
Sex Pistols - Never Mind the.....
Van Halen - Van Halen
Manic Street Preachers - Gold Against the Soul
Zappa - Apostrophe
Volbeat - Guitar Gangsters and Cadillac Blood
Green Day - Dookie
Dylan - Blood on the Tracks
Kraftwerk - Trans-Europe Express
If these Trees Could Talk - Red Forest
UFO - Strangers in the Night 
Portishead - Dummy
Cloudkicker - Beacons or Fade
Therapy? - Troublegum
Stone Sour - House of Gold and Bones pt1
Bob Marley - Exodus
The Cure - Mixed Up
Pineapple Thief - Magnolia 
Black Uhuru - Chill Out

Most of these will probably change by next week.......


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

There's way too many top albums, so I'll just list a couple of representative samples from genres I enjoy:

Ropin' the Wind by Garth Brooks
Texas Flood by Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Tom Waits - Blood Money
> Tom Waits - Real Gone
> Lips - Soft Bulletin
> Radiohead - King of Limbs
> ...


I'm surprised you like the Tom Waits and Flaming Lips, given how you normally don't like less pristine singing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tom Waits - Blood Money
Tom Waits - Real Gone
Lips - Soft Bulletin
Radiohead - King of Limbs
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
Miles Davis - In A Silent Way
Miles Davis - Jack Johnson
Frank Zappa - Jazz From Hell
Frank Zappa - Sleep Dirt
Frank Zappa - Waka/Jawaka
Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
Charles Mingus - Black Saint/Sinner Lady
Phish - The Siket Disc
Phish - Lawn Boy
(Several Debussy Works)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring (no particular version)
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Stranger Picks:

Tom Waits - Blood Money
Tom Waits - Real Gone
Lips - Soft Bulletin
Radiohead - King of Limbs
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
Miles Davis - In A Silent Way
Miles Davis - Jack Johnson
Frank Zappa - Jazz From Hell
Frank Zappa - Sleep Dirt
Frank Zappa - Waka/Jawaka
Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
Charles Mingus - Black Saint/Sinner Lady
Phish - The Siket Disc
Phish - Lawn Boy
(Several Debussy Works)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring (no particular version)
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle

More Normal Picks:

Pink Floyd - Animals
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Radiohead - The Bends
The Beatles - Help
The Beatles - Abbey Road
The Beatles - Sgt. Peppers
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Michael Jackson - Off the Wall
Mozart - Symphony 40
Mozart - Symphony 41
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
John Coltrane - Blue Trane
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm surprised you like the Tom Waits and Flaming Lips, given how you normally don't like less pristine singing.


Turns out what I appreciate most about music is imagination and uniqueness.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Turns out what I appreciate most about music is imagination and uniqueness.


This freaks me out. I could have sworn I saw the exact same post about 12 hours ago. Or was that for some reason on a different thread?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> This freaks me out. I could have sworn I saw the exact same post about 12 hours ago. Or was that for some reason on a different thread?


I did post it, edited that post and then made this post....


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Rolling Stones--Sticky Fingers
Beatles-White
Cream-Wheels of Fire
Zappa-Hot Rats
Zappa-One Size Fits All
I don't really like to pick any Zappa albums, as I have the entire catalog other than Thin Fish
Johnny Cash-Solitary Man
Johnny Cash- At San Quentin

I don't buy or listen any new country. In fact I can't stand any of it other than a few artists.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's a list I posted a few months back in another thread:

1.	Radiohead	- OK Computer
2.	Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime
3.	King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King
4.	Bob Dylan	- Blonde on Blonde
5.	Beatles - Abbey Road
6.	Bjork - Vespertine
7.	Tool - Lateralus
8.	Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
9.	Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffitti
10.	Opeth - Ghost Reveries

11.	The Kinks - Village Green Preservation Society
12.	XTC - Skylarking
13.	AC/DC - Back in Black
14.	Death - Sound of Perseverance
15.	Talk Talk - Spirit of Eden
16.	Yes - Relayer
17.	Kate Bush	- Aerial
18.	Mercyful Fate - Don't Break the Oath
19.	Prince - Purple Rain
20.	Steely Dan - Aja

21.	Weakling - Dead as Dreams
22.	Taylor Swift - Speak Now
23.	The Gathering	- if_then_else
24.	Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
25.	Tom Waits - Bone Machine
26.	Kayo Dot - Hubardo
27.	Emperor - Prometheus
28.	Megadeth - Rust in Peace
29.	The Move	- Move
30.	The Smiths - The Queen is Dead

31.	King Diamond - Abigail
32.	Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
33.	Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
34.	Alice in Chains - Dirt
35.	King's X - Gretchen Goes to Nebraska
36.	Gorguts - Obscura
37.	Cocteau Twins - Treasure
38.	The Who - Quadrophenia
39.	Big Star - Third/Sister Lovers
40.	Cynic - Focus

41.	Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
42.	Mars Volta	- Francis the Mute
43.	Judas Priest - Stained Class
44.	Pixies - Doolittle
45.	Immortal - At the Heart of Winter
46.	Van Halen - Van Halen
47.	Immolation - Close to a World Below
48.	Queen - A Night at the Opera
49.	Black Sabbath - Master of Reality
50.	Mastodon	- Leviathan


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

1)Layla and other assorted love songs
2)allman bros band live at the filmore east
3)eat a peach allman bros band
4) white album, beatles
5)chicago transit authority
6)spyro gyra, access all areas
7)Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band 
8)i'm your captain, Grand Funk Railroad
9)Emerson, Lake & Palmer 
10)Mozarts 40-41
11)water music handel


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Since this is the non-classical forum, I will only include non-classical recordings. 


No particular order:

Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Genesis - Selling England
YES - CLose to the Edge
YES - Relayer
King Crimson - Larks Tongue in Aspic
King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black
King Crimson - Discipline
Banco - Io Sono Nato Libero
Banco - Darwin!
Banco - S/T
Magma - KA
Magma - Hhai / Live
Magma - Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh
PFM - Storia Di Un Minuto 
PFM - Per un Amico
Il Balletto Di Bronzo - YS
Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Between Nothingness and Eternity
Return to Forever - Romantic Warrior
Brand X - Unorthodox Behavior
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Zappa - One Size Fits All
Zappa - Apostrophe
Zappa - Roxy: The Performances 12-10-73 Show 1 (Discs 3-4) and Show 2 (Discs 4-6)
Thinking Plague - In Extremis
Thinking Plague - A History of Madness
Henry Cow - Unrest
National Health - Of Queues and Cures
Bruford - One of a Kind


Well...

That list sure did escalate quickly!

And there many more that I might include in another post.

Anglagard, Weather Report, Art Ensemble of Chicago, Keith Jarrett, Oregon, Iceberg, Happy the Man, Aranis, Camel, and others all have albums that would make this list.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Three albums I absolutely love to collect are the following:





















I have each of these in several versions -- pressings (different years of release, different pressing plants), formats (LP, tape, CD, SACD, Mono, Stereo), colored vinyls and picture discs, 45 rpm v. 33 1/3 … etc. They are also among the albums I have most listened to over the past half century.

Of course, with a collection of several thousand discs, many many retain cult status with me and I won't presume to mention others. Because I'm always open to adding a new disc to my list of "favorite listens".


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a list of my favourite 53 rock and roll albums, in chronological order. This list ends in the late 1980s because I really lose the thread about then. There have been some albums that have been released after the late '80s that I like, but I didn't put them on the list. I can keep listening to all of these albums. 

Favourite Rock and Roll Albums

1.	Revolver	The Beatles	August 1966
2.	Sgt Pepper’s Hearts Club Band	The Beatles	May 1967
3.	Days of Future Passed	The Moody Blues	November 1967
4.	Electric Ladyland	Jimi Hendrix	October 1968
5.	Tommy	The Who	May 1969

6.	Abbey Road	The Beatles	September 1969
7.	In the Court of the Crimson King	Crimson King	October 1969
8.	Hot Rats	Frank Zappa	October 1969
9.	Chicago 2	Chicago	January 1970
10.	Abraxas	Santana	September 1970

11.	Led Zeppelin III	Led Zeppelin	October 1970
12.	Emerson Lake and Palmer debut	Emerson Lake and Palmer	November 1970
13.	The Yes Album	Yes	February 1971
14.	Aqualung	Jethro Tull	March 1971
15.	Every Picture Tells a Story	Rod Stewart	May 1971

16.	Who’s Next	The Who	August 1971
17.	Meddle	Pink Floyd	October 1971
18.	Led Zeppelin IV	Led Zeppelin November 1971
19.	Fragile	Yes	November 1971
20.	Low Spark of High Heeled Boys	Traffic	November 1971

21.	Harvest	Neil Young	February 1972
22.	Thick as a Brick	Jethro Tull	March 1972
23.	Close to the Edge	Yes	September 1972
24.	Foxtrot	Genesis	October 1972
25.	The Grand Wazoo	Frank Zappa	November 1972

26.	Lark’s Tongue in Aspic	King Crimson	March 1973
27.	Houses of the Holy	Led Zeppelin	March 1973
28.	Dark Side of the Moon	Pink Floyd	March 1973
29.	Innervisions	Stevie Wonder	August 1973
30.	Brothers and Sisters	The Allman Brothers Band	August 1973

31.	Selling England by the Pound	Genesis	October 1973
32.	Brain Salad Surgery	Emerson Lake and Palmer	November 1973
33.	Court and Spark	Joni Mitchel	January 1974
34.	Pretzel Logic	Steely Dan	February 1974
35.	Crime of the Century	Supertramp	September 1974

36.	The Snow Goose	Camel	April 1975
37.	Wish You Were Here	Pink Floyd	September 1975
38.	Dreamboat Annie	Heart	September 1975
39.	A Night at the Opera	Queen	November 1975
40.	A Trick of the Tail	Genesis	February 1976

41.	Moonmadness	Camel	March 1976
42.	Animals	Pink Floyd	January 1977
43.	Rumours	Fleetwood Mac	February 1977
44.	A Farewell to Kings	Rush	September 1977
45.	Hemispheres	Rush	October 1978

46.	The Wall	Pink Floyd	November 1979
47.	Permanent Waves	Rush	January 1980
48.	Peter Gabriel III (melt)	Peter Gabriel	May 1980
49.	Moving Pictures	Rush	February 1981
50.	War	U2	February 1983

51.	Misplaced Childhood	Marillion	June 1985
52.	Graceland	Paul Simon	August 1986
53.	The Joshua Tree	U2	March 1987


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes: Fragile
Gentle Giant: Three Friends
Return To Forever: Light As A Feather
Bruford: One Of A Kind
Keith Jarrett: Treasure Island
Pat Metheny: Travels
Miles Davis: ESP
Phil Keaggy: The Master And The Musician
Joni Mitchell: Hejira
Genesis: Selling England By The Pound
Zappa: Shut Up 'N' Play Yer Guitar
Allan Holdsworth: Metal Fatigue
Wes Monthomery: Smokin' At The Half Note
Richard Thompson: Daring Adventures
Bruce Cockburn: Dancing In The Dragon's Jaws
Leo Kottke: Greenhouse
Tony Rice: Native American
Weather Report: Mysterious Traveller
John Scofield: Time On My Hands
Bill Evans: Waltz For Debby
Duke Ellington: Far East Suite
Mike Keneally: Dancing
Tribal Tech: s/t


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I pulled out my top ten albums. 

1.	Revolver	The Beatles	August 1966
2.	Electric Ladyland	Jimi Hendrix	October 1968
3.	Chicago 2	Chicago	January 1970
4.	Led Zeppelin IV	Led Zeppelin November 1971
5.	Close to the Edge	Yes	September 1972
6.	Lark’s Tongue in Aspic	King Crimson	March 1973
7.	Selling England by the Pound	Genesis	October 1973
8.	Wish You Were Here	Pink Floyd	September 1975
9.	A Night at the Opera	Queen	November 1975
10.	Hemispheres	Rush	October 1978


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Off the top of my head - I know I've left some off - some of these are box sets. So sue me. 

Kind of Blue - Miles Davis
Bitches Brew - Miles Davis
Porgy & Bess - Miles Davis
Nefertiti - Miles Davis
Blue - Joni Mitchell
Hejira - Joni Mitchell
The Band - The Band
Music from Big Pink _ The Band
John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan
Bringing It All Back Home - Bob Dylan
The Times They Are A-Changin' _ Bob Dylan
Blonde on Blonde - Bob Dylan
Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys
Revolver - The Beatles
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
Something Else - The Kinks
Red-Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
Ah Um - Charles Mingus
His Band and the Street Choir - Van Morrison
Sail Away - Randy Newman
Nilsson Sings Newman - Harry Nilsson
Roses in the Snow - Emmylou Harris
Angel Band - Emmylou Harris
Dublin Blues - Guy Clarke
Old Friends - Guy Clarke
Live at the Old Quarter, Houston, TX - Townes Van Zandt
Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix
Car Wheels on a Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams
Townes - Steve Earle
Copperfield Road - Steve Earle
O Brother Where Art Thou - soundtrack album
Tea for the Tillerman - Cat Stevens
Mona Bone Jackon - Cat Stevens
Leon Russell and the Shelter People - Leon Russell
Leon Russell - Leon Russell 
Carney - Leon Russell 
Matita Pere - Antonio Carlos Jobim
Sergio Mendes Presents Lobo - Edu Lobo
Harry Smith's Anthology of American Folk Music
Louis Armstrong Hot Fives and Sevens - Complete Recordings
Never No Lament: the Blanton-Webster Band - Duke Ellington
Bill Evans - Sunday at the Village Vanguard
Andrew Hill - Point of Departure


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Eric Dolphy - Out There
The Beatles – The Magical Mystery Tour
Gentle Giant - Free Hand
Mahavishnu Orchestra – Birds of Fire
Love – Forever Changes 
Bill Evans - Sunday at the Village Vanguard
John Lee Hooker (1948 to 1954 on Modern)
Bo Diddley – His Best
David Bowie - Rise and Fall of Ziggie Stardust
Andrew Hill - Point of Departure


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting that the percentage of female artists is as low as it is, though they really started to come into their own in ever-larger numbers in the 1980s and exploded in the 1990s.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Winter: Progressive Blues Experiment
Johnny Winter: Johnny Winter
Johnny Winter: Second Winter
Johnny Winter: Nothin But the Blues
Johnny Winter: White Hot and Blue
Johnny Winter: Guitar Slinger
Johnny Winter: Let Me In
Johnny Winter: Hey, Where's Your Brother
Edgar Winter: White Trash, Roadwork live
Edgar winter: White Trash
Edgar Winter: They Only Come Out at Night
Deep Purple: Machine Head
Bob Dylan: John Wesley Harding
Bob Dylan: Nashville Skyline
Bob Dylan: Self Portrait
Bob Dylan: Slow Train Coming
Neil Young: Harvest
Johnny Cash: I walk the Line
Stryper: To Hell With the Devil


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Interesting that the percentage of female artists is as low as it is, though they really started to come into their own in ever-larger numbers in the 1980s and exploded in the 1990s.


On this forum, the 1980's and 1990's are not really in scope


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> Eric Dolphy - Out There
> The Beatles - The Magical Mystery Tour
> Gentle Giant - Free Hand
> Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire
> ...


I need to add these to my list.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

NLAdriaan said:


> On this forum, the 1980's and 1990's are not really in scope


I often find that's true. A curiosity in that I am likely the oldest poster in this thread, yet my tastes range temporally from Doo-*** into this century. I attribute it to never maturing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NLAdriaan said:


> On this forum, the 1980's and 1990's are not really in scope


Maybe not for mainstream pop/rock but I have a ton of records from those decades by modern jazz artists, songwriter/guitarists, and avant and progressive rock artists. Loads of stuff.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> On this forum, the 1980's and 1990's are not really in scope


It takes a while for an album to find a place among my favorites.

I listen to a lot of new recordings, I've got playlists for 2020, 2019, 2018 ... back to 2014, with dozens of albums released in those years by the Americana artists/bands I enjoy. *Anna Tivel *is an artist that I have discovered this way and love her records (I get an email from _No Depression Magazine_ that announces new releases, many of which find their way onto my playlists).

But I can't in good conscience place them next to those records from the 60s and 70s that were the ones that impacted my life at a time when i was most impressionable.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

In no particular order:

Origins (Steve Roach)
Relayer (Yes)
Paris Concert (Keith Jarrett)
Love Over Gold (Dire Straits)
Live at Texas Stadium (Alan Jackson /George Strait /Jimmy Buffett)
Pawn Hearts (Van Der Graaf Generator)
V (Spock's Beard)
SMPTe (Transatlantic)
Air (Pete Namlook)
Mirage (Klaus Schulze)


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is my list of top rock albums from another thread (if I could add any non-rock albums there would be only two or three of them).

1. The Beatles - Abbey Road
2. Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon
3. Radiohead - OK Computer
4. King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King
5. Green Day - American Idiot
6. The Doors - The Doors
7. Queen - A Night at the Opera
8. The Police - Synchronicity
9. Muse - Origin of Symmetry
10. Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures

11. The Doors - Strange Days
12. U2 - The Joshua Tree
13. The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced
14. The Beatles - Revolver
15. Led Zeppelin - II
16. Led Zeppelin - I
17. AC/DC - Let There Be Rock
18. The Sex Pistols - Never Mind the ********
19. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
20. Dead Can Dance - Within a Realm of a Dying Sun

21. The Cure - Three Imaginary Boys
22. The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
23. Nirvana - Nevermind
24. Deep Purple - Deep Purple in Rock
25. System of a Down - System of a Down
26. Joy Division -Closer
27. The Clash - London Calling
28. Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy
29. Coldplay - Parachutes
30. Radiohead - Amnesiac

31. Pink Floyd - The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
32. Led Zeppelin - IV
33. Black Sabbath - Paranoid
34. The Beatles - White Album
35. Arcade Fire - Funeral
36. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik
37. Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
38. System of a Down - Hypnotize
39. Pink Floyd - The Wall
40. The Who - Who's Next

41. Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
42. The Beatles - Rubber Soul
43. Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables
44. Nirvana - In Utero
45. The Doors - The Soft Parade
46. Radiohead - Hail to the Thief
47. Muse - Absolution
48. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
49. Eagles - Hotel California
50. Metallica - St. Anger


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mifek said:


> Here is my list of top rock albums from another thread (if I could add any non-rock albums there would be only two or three of them).
> 
> 50. Metallica - St. Anger


Lots of choices I like but you're definitely on your own with 'St. Anger' and that awful biscuit-tin snare drum sound. Hahaha. For me it's the worst album Metallica ever made. Couldn't you have put Master of Puppets there? Lol


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> Here's a list of my favourite 53 rock and roll albums, in chronological order. This list ends in the late 1980s because I really lose the thread about then. There have been some albums that have been released after the late '80s that I like, but I didn't put them on the list. I can keep listening to all of these albums.
> 
> Favourite Rock and Roll Albums
> 
> ...


Too much trouble to make my own list, but this list highlights many that my list would also have. Granted, there are a few very pointed differences, but they don't really matter. Some on your list I've never heard, while others I have but have since decided aren't that good after all (PF's The Wall).

My list would probably have add several more obscure titles and other fill-ins

Roger Hodgson - In the Eye of the Storm
Be-Bop Deluxe - Sunburst Finish
Janet Robin - Open the Door
The Beatles - Please Please Me 
Jethro Tull - Benefit

The Beatles - Love
The Byrds Greatest Hits
Paul McCartney - Ram, Band on the Run, Unplugged
John Lennon - Rock and Roll
George Harrison - Living in the Material World, Cloud Nine

Utopia - Utopia
Crosby, Stills & Nash - Crosby, Stills & Nash
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
U.K. - U.K.
Steppenwolf - The Second

Klaatu - 3:47 EST
Rick Wakeman - The Six Wives of Henry VIII
Chris Squire - Fish Out of Water
Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans, Relayer, Talk
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

Boston - Boston
Chicago - Night and Day

There's more, I'm sure. That's off the top of my head


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Too much trouble to make my own list, but this list highlights many that my list would also have. Granted, there are a few very pointed differences, but they don't really matter. Some on your list I've never heard, while others I have but have since decided aren't that good after all (PF's The Wall).


Over the summer I created, in a word document, a list of albums that I listen to somewhat regularly. The list is in chronological order, as I have a nostalgic obsession and fascination with time and history. It's from that list I came up with 53 of my top albums to post here. I didn't include compilation albums nor jazz albums. The Wall is on my list because it had a profound impact on me when it was released 40 years ago, but perhaps today it's not so great in my opinion. Some of the albums on that list I've only known about for the past few years, but I can't seem to stop listening to them right now and they still seem rather fresh. Needless to say, but I will anyway, over time my list of top albums will change.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

pianozach said:


> *Rick Wakeman - The Six Wives of Henry VIII
> *
> 
> There's more, I'm sure. That's off the top of my head


That is such a brilliant album. Shocking from someone who produced so much garbage in his later solo stuff.

V


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> Over the summer I created, in a word document, a list of albums that I listen to somewhat regularly. The list is in chronological order, as I have a nostalgic obsession and fascination with time and history. It's from that list I came up with 53 of my top albums to post here. I didn't include compilation albums nor jazz albums. The Wall is on my list because it had a profound impact on me when it was released 40 years ago, but perhaps today it's not so great in my opinion. Some of the albums on that list I've only known about for the past few years, but I can't seem to stop listening to them right now and they still seem rather fresh. Needless to say, but I will anyway, over time my list of top albums will change.


LOL.

When *The Wall* was first released, I was a pretty avid *Pink Floyd* fan, and it was, for me, a jaw-dropping brilliant double album.

My friends and I listened to it with ferver. It had such an impact on my friends and I, one of them was positive it was written about _HIM_. I kid you not.

I even performed my own versions of the songs _*Mother*_ and *Outside the Wall*.

Then one day, maybe less than a year after its release, I started finding it annoying. *Roger Waters*' whiney voice started grating on me, and I started noticing things about the album that weren't all that great . . . . some of the songwriting was overly simplistic, both music AND lyrics.

There are still things about the album I love . . . the three part harmonies on _*Goodbye Blue Skies*_ and _*The Show Must Go On*_, the *David Gilmour* contributions, the three versions of *Another Brick in the Wall*,

But overall, I fell _out_ of love with it, and it didn't take long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

As fast as I try to remember them, working on the assumption that if I have to look them up, they can't be that memorable, I see another that someone else has mentioned that I'd forgotten.

So, my assumption is incorrect, I suppose.

My list would include albums by (listing from memory)

Radiohead
Muse
The Beatles
Joy Division
Magazine
Genesis
Eno
Robert Wyatt
Peter Gabriel
Kate Bush
Stina Nordenstam
Brand X
George Harrison
The Mothers of Invention
Depeche Mode
OMD

...it's no good, I'll have to look at MusicBee

Hatfield and the North
ABC
10cc
Altered Images
Roxy Music
China Crisis
etc


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Merl said:


> Lots of choices I like but you're definitely on your own with 'St. Anger' and that awful biscuit-tin snare drum sound. Hahaha. For me it's the worst album Metallica ever made. Couldn't you have put Master of Puppets there? Lol


St. Anger is the only Metallica album I frequently listen to. In fact, I am not a Metallica fan at all, and I find their other albums kind of unexciting or even boring, and this includes Master of Puppets, too. However, on St. Anger they mixed thrash metal with grunge to an astonishing effect. The music is fresh, juicy and full of anger. The drums don't bother me at all. In fact, they sound exactly as they should to contribute to the final effect. I like this album more with every listen, so I won't be surprised if it lands higher on my future list of top albums.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

While we're at it, some favorite Live albums:

Neil Young: Live Rust
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Pack Up The Plantation
Rush: Exit Stage Left
Joni Mitchell: Miles Of Aisles
Lynyrd Skynyrd: One More From The Road
Billy Joel: Songs From The Attic
Rush: A Show Of Hands
Genesis:Three Sides Live
The Cure: Show
Sarah McLachlan: Mirrorball
Crosby, Stills, and Nash: Allies
Clapton and Winwood: Live At Madison Square Garden
Hendrix et al: Band of Gypsies
Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense
U2: Under A Blood Red Sky
Fleetwood Mac: The Dance
Scorpions: World Wide Live
Dylan 30th Anniversary Concert
Roger Waters: The Wall Live in Berlin


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I will list a couple of albums that have impacted me somewhat. I will not list any albums from the 1960's and 1970's because I was not around. Also, my musical tastes have evolved through different genres, hence you can find stuff like Depeche Mode or Roxette (which I liked when I was 13) to punk (which I liked when I was 17). The Cypress Hill was an amazing band for stoned university parties

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Nirvana - Nevermind
The Prodigy - Experience
Dead Kennedys - Give Me Convenience Or Give Me Death
Clash - London Calling 
Depeche Mode - Violator
Roxette - Tourism
Bjork - Vespertine
Cure - Wish
Cypress Hill III - Temples Of Boom
Manu Chao - Clandestino
Keane - Hopes and Fear
Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way
The Rasmus - Black Roses
System of a Down - System of a Down

much of my listening was also Czech bands (punk, rock) which I will not list, because they are unknown in the broader world


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm currently compiling my favourite pop/rock studio albums in chronological order, based on 50 years of listening. I've progressed to 1/1/76 (re-listening to every album, plus plenty of other candidates that did not make the final cut.

Here's the list so far:

1966 Revolver - The Beatles
1966 Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme - Simon and Garfunkel
1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
1968 Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel
1968 Odessey and Oracle - The Zombies
1970 Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel
1970 Present from Nancy - Supersister
1971 Who's Next - The Who
1971 Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
1971 To the Highest Bidder - Supersister
1971 American Pie - Don McLean
1971 Meddle - Pink Floyd
1971 Nursery Cryme - Genesis
1971 Song of the Marching Children - Earth and Fire
1971 Hunky Dory - David Bowie
1972 You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce
1972 Demons and Wizards - Uriah Heep
1972 Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
1972 Close to the Edge - Yes
1972 Foxtrot - Genesis
1972 Transformer - Lou Reed
1973 The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
1973 For Your Pleasure - Roxy Music
1973 Desperado - The Eagles
1973 Now and Then - The Carpenters
1973 Life and Times - Jim Croce
1973 See See the Sun - Kayak
1973 Ashes Are Burning - Renaissance
1973 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
1973 Selling England by the Pound - Genesis 
1973 I Got a Name - Jim Croce
1973 Tales from Topographic Oceans - Yes
1974 Stars - Janis Ian
1974 Hamburger Concerto - Focus
1974 Turn of the Cards - Renaissance
1974 Mirage - Camel
1974 Crime of the Century - Supertramp
1974 Autobahn - Kraftwerk
1974 Country Life - Roxy Music
1974 Relayer - Yes
1974 Sheer Heart Attack - Queen
1974 The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
1974 Red Queen to Gryphon Three - Gryphon
1975 Between the Lines - Janis Ian
1975 The Original Soundtrack - 10cc
1975 Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison - Harmonium
1975 The Snow Goose - Camel
1975 One of These Nights - The Eagles
1975 Scheherazade and Other Stories - Renaissance
1975 Another Green World - Brian Eno
1975 Dreamboat Annie - Heart
1975 Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
1975 Royal Bed Bouncer - Kayak
1975 Siren - Roxy Music
1975 Voyage of the Acolyte - Steve Hackett
1975 A Night at the Opera - Queen


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> While we're at it, some favorite Live albums:
> 
> Neil Young: Live Rust
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Pack Up The Plantation
> ...


I should have put a lot more in my list like Skynyrd and Band of Gypsies. Johnny Winter plays Highway 61 on the Dylan 30th Anniversary Concert.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> While we're at it, some *favorite Live albums*:
> 
> Neil Young: Live Rust
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Pack Up The Plantation
> ...


Oh, well, an entirely different set of variables.

Frampton Comes Alive!
Wings Over America
Paul is Live (McCartney)

Yessongs
Yesshows
David Live (Bowie)

Bring On the Night (Sting)
At Folsom Prison (Johnny Cash)
Bursting Out (Jethro Tull)

Unplugged (Paul McCartney)
Delicate Sound of Thunder (Pink Floyd)
Pulse (Pink Floyd)

Woodstock
The Concert for Bangladesh
An Evening Wasted with Tom Lehrer

Welcome Back My Friends to the Show That Never Ends (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
Back to the Bars (Todd Rundgren) 
Live at the BBC (The Beatles)


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Jacck said:


> much of my listening was also Czech bands (punk, rock) which I will not list, because they are unknown in the broader world


Do you think any of them deserve much more attention abroad?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

What constitutes a Top Album? The criteria very obviously vary from person to person. I love Pop and Rock as genres, and many of the subdivisions within, for example, Disco, Grunge, others. For me, though, and maybe I am really picky, a top album must have a large majority of truly memorable songs--songs I still call "tapeworthy" from the years when I would borrow--from others or from our local library--hundreds of albums to audit, and then tape them onto cassettes. 

The pickiness then reveals itself in the relative shortness of my initial list--there are so many wonderful songs by so many wonderful bands and artists that appear on otherwise undistinguished albums, albums that do not make it onto my list because the overall count of tapeworthy songs does not meet the threshold. Jefferson Airplane/Jefferson Starship would be a primal example of a killer group with a long history of great songs (two of my Top Ten songs) who never crafted a top album. Kate Bush would be another. 

Therefore I am a great enthusiast of both good Live albums and especially of good collections/Greatest Hits/Best Of compilations, both commercial and my own tape or CD efforts. I have hundreds of such that have given me decades of pleasure--many featuring groups or artists often unmentioned or forgotten by others (probably true for everyone), extending well into the 21st century. Some relatively recent such compilations are my Best Of Incubus CD and my Best Of James Mercer's Groups CD: The Shins, Broken Bells. I'm sure others have done the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Maybe I'll just pick one.

Rock Bottom by Robert Wyatt. More pleasure and 'depth' than any other album over the years.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Maybe I'll just pick one. Rock Bottom by Robert Wyatt.


I'll see your _Rock Bottom_ and raise you Nico's _The Marble Index_.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mifek said:


> Do you think any of them deserve much more attention abroad?


I am not sure any bands deserve any attention. The music is not worth saving for future generations. The loss of traditional folk music is much worse imho. But yes, there are some unique Czech bands. Some of the more interesting ones are
Už jsme doma
Psí vojáci
we also had a very rich punk, underground and prog rock scene

















the Už jsme doma band is extremely hard to classify into a musical genre. Is it rock or jazz or punk? Listen for yourself


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

Jay said:


> I'll see your _Rock Bottom_ and raise you Nico's _The Marble Index_.


I guess I'll have to listen to that now - I've never heard it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A couple of live albums I don't think have been mentioned which for me are indispensible:

Van Morrison - Its too Late to Stop Now (original double album).
The Band & Friends - The Last Waltz.

I should also mention a live Dead set but which one? - I'll come back in a few years once I've checked them out


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

For rap/hip-hop, mostly 90s classics:

Ready to Die, The Notorious BIG
Life After Death, The Notorious BIG
Me Against the World, 2Pac
All Eyez on Me, 2Pac
Illmatic, Nas
Enter the Wu Tang, Wu Tang Clan
Liquid Swords, GZA
Marvel, Ghostface Killah
Return to the 36 Chambers, Ol' Dirty *******
Doggystyle, Snoop Dogg
The Chronic, Dr. Dre
2001, Dr. Dre
The Predator, Ice Cube
The Low End Theory, Tribe Called Quest
Midnight Marauders, Tribe Called Quest
Muddy Waters, Redman
When Disaster Strikes, Busta Rhymes
No Way Out, Diddy
Labcabincalifornia, The Pharcyde
Lifestylez of the Poor and Dangerous, Big L
The Blueprint, Jay Z

Non rap albums that I love:

Rock:

Led Zeppelin I and IV, Led Zeppelin
Electric Ladyland, Jimi Hendrix
Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band, The Beatles
Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd
Disraeli Gears, Cream

Jazz:

Kind of Blue, Miles Davis
Time Out, Dave Brubeck
Charlie Parker with Strings, Charlie Parker
Giant Steps, John Coltrane

Soul/R&B and Funk:

Hot Buttered Soul, Isaac Hayes
Black Moses, Isaac Hayes
Can't Get Enough, Barry White
What's Going On, Marvin Gaye
Let's Get it On, Marvin Gaye
Honey, Ohio Players
Mothership Connection, Parliament

Plenty of other albums but I think I have listed plenty here.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

No repetition of artists and really pretty random

The Band (Brown Album)
Moondance
Hot Rocks (no single Stones album does it)
Blonde on Blonde
Layla
Born to Run
This Year's Model
Kink Kronikles
Sweet Baby James
Stand in the Fire (Zevon live)
Hitsville USA (Motown in mono)
Two Letter Words (Richard Thompson live)

Strength in Numbers
Car Wheels on a Gravel Road

A Swingin' Affair
Ella and Louis (plus Armstrong's version of "Let's Do It)
Belly of the Sun
These Charming People (never released on CD - Joan Morris, Max Morath and William Bolcom)

West Side Story (OBC)
Follies (I need the OBC plus another version so I have all the music)
Anything Goes (1987 revival)
She Loves Me (OBC)
Guys and Dolls (1992[?] revival)

Miles Davis Quintet 65-68
My Favorite Things (mainly because it's the album that got me into Coltrane)
You Must Believe in Spring (Bill Evans)
Somethin' Else
The Koln Concert
Ballads (Dexter Gordon)
Way Out West (chosen from my Sonny Rollins collection because it may be the most realistic sounding album I've ever heard - MFSL silver version)


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shawn Lane - Powers of Ten Live
Yngwie - Odyssey
Return to Forever - The Romantic Warrior
Joe Stump - Speed Metal Messiah
Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare
Ozzy - Tribute

^^^ no order


----------

